# Viper Alarm operation Question - Dome light



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

*Door Input triggers *

Hopefully a simple question?

When the remote is used to un-arm the system and unlock the doors it activates the dome light (all good here) but..

how does this work when the vehicle is operational (unarmed and running) and the door is opened - does Viper unit simply energise the dome light as it would if there was a direct connection?

....or do the door triggers need to be wired directly to the dome light as well?


----------

